# Do you have a cigar BRAND that you will not smoke?



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just as it says. Do you have a brand that you will not smoke any cigars from? If so, why?

For me it is:

*Anything by Rolando Reyes* - Every cigar I have had from him has been nasty.

*Illusione* - Tried a few and they were just tasteless to me. Add to that the Jim Jones marketing campaign and that did it for me trying any of the new lines.

*Nub* - Left a bad taste in my mouth. And not just the cigars either!

*Gurhka* - Have tried about 20 different ones, all were just ho-hum.

So what is your brand that you refuse to try any longer?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gurkha - Lifeless, overpriced
Nub - Just nothing really there. Hype
Cain - See above. Way too many better smokes in similar styles and less money
Dutch Masters
El Producto
Swisher
While Owl
Alec Bradley - Never smoked any that did anything for me
Macanudo - Not my profile.
NC Monte - Same with Gurkha. Just nothing going on a really enjoy


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Te Amo. I tried them twice, once in Arizona, once in Mexico. They sucked. With all the other great brands out there, why would I want to do this again?


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Aside from Cremosas, there isn't really a brand yet that I avoid but then again I haven't been smoking THAT long. 

I am very much interested to see where this thread goes though as it is really interesting to me:target:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Esoteric said:


> I am very much interested to see where this thread goes though as it is really interesting to me:target:


That was the reason for posting it. I know that a couple of the brands I refuse to smoke are very popular and I thought it would be interesting to see what popular brands others refuse to smoke and the reasoning behind it.

Remember that there is no right or wrong here guys. It is all about taste and personal opinions.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Graycliff. Overprice everything and then sell for 60% lower than their MSRP so you think you are getting an amazing deal.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Gran Habano - terrible cigar, dishonest company
All the Cuban Name-sakes (unless someone tells me it's good...)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-Graycliff - Same reason as Cory, overpriced. They'd be decent $4-$6 sticks, but that's it.
-Victor Sinclair - I've only had a few, but they seem to be subpar.
-Don Thomas - Self-explanatory.
-Baccarat - Cause they totally suck, I can't believe they're made by Camacho.
-La Aurora Preferidos - I know you said BRAND, but the Platinum Tubo was so bad, it was actually funny.
-Many other way too mild brands.

Don: I'd have to disagree with you about the NC Montes, I think the Media Noche, although fairly expensive, is a very good cigar.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> -Graycliff - Same reason as Cory, overpriced. They'd be decent $4-$6 sticks, but that's it.
> -Victor Sinclair - I've only had a few, but they seem to be subpar.
> -Don Thomas - Self-explanatory.
> -Baccarat - Cause they totally suck, I can't believe they're made by Camacho.
> ...


I actually avoided trying Victor Sinclair for a while but tried the Legacy I believe it is called, it was pretty tasty and cheap.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Don: I'd have to disagree with you about the NC Montes, I think the Media Noche, although fairly expensive, is a very good cigar.


And that's just it. Too expensive for how good they are. Too much competition. I wouldn't turn one down though.


----------



## warcollapse (Jun 1, 2009)

I can think of two right off the bat:

Gurkha. Seems like they focus more on the package than the product. I've had a few that even a Swisher Sweet was more appealing to the taste buds than they were.

Don Tomas candela. I smoked this one when just started to get into cigars. I still cannot figure out how a completely bland cigar managed to leave a horrible burnt flavor in my mouth for over 24 hours.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah--- not to crazy on the Gran Habanos-- The corojo #5 was very decent for the first third and all of the flavor disappeared the rest of the way as if I was smoking water.

Te Amo is flat out terrible. That was the only cigar that I remember giving me a headache.

Any of the machine made cheap sticks I will not do: Phillies, white owl, etc...

Gurkha is overpriced like crazy. Will not buy.

The popular brands that I started smoking when I got into cigars I will not smoke again, pretty much: Montecristo, H. Upmann, Romeo and Juileta, etc. That's all they are: popular. Otherwise they are just "standard issue" tobacco with really nothing to offer (except hits to the wallet-- I remember the h. upmanns to have an almost metallic taste to them. Others that I will not buy:

Any of the JR brand bundles I won't do anymore-- just a waste of money for the most part. I gave them a shot over a year ago. They were decent to start with, but as they aged, they lost flavor tremendously.
Ashton? Please.... What about them justifies the price? 
Rocky Patel? I know this might be offensive to many (I have actually smoked MOST of his cigar lines) but I think his sticks (although mostly GOOD-- but not more) are over-hyped and overpriced. Will not buy again with one exception: Indian Tabac. I personally think his best cigars are actually his cheaper ones (Indian Tabac with about a year age or so, and I actually really liked the Sungrown after a year in the box).
Davidoff-- no sir. I smoked a few of these. Although very good, it is real hard to justify their prices. 
Aurora--many say they are underrated, but I beg to differ. My experiences have not been good with them. This one churchill had a chalky almost artificial hard candy like flavor to it-- like when you bite into a lollipop. Just unpleasant. I certainly will not buy them again. I also had one of their more expensive lines-- pretty good, but hard to justify the price. Will NOT buy again.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> I actually avoided trying Victor Sinclair for a while but tried the Legacy I believe it is called, it was pretty tasty and cheap.





Herf N Turf said:


> And that's just it. Too expensive for how good they are. Too much competition. I wouldn't turn one down though.


To each his own gentlemen, that's the beauty of this hobby. I can smoke stuff that you think sucks & be happy about it.

For the record, I like some Gurkhas, but I didn't want to be totally shunned :tape2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> For the record, I like some Gurkhas, but I didn't want to be totally shunned :tape2:


No worries, Jeff. You could keep a humi full of White Owl Grapes and I'd still like ya!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Habanolover,

I agree with respect to Rolando Reyes, but only to an extent. I actually really liked his Puros Indios especiales #2. I thought that to be more than decent. However, he can churn out some garbage--Puros Indios Viejos (Jesus Christ!!). It had this almost vinegary taste to it-- extremely unpleasant. 

Any of the mainstream popular cigars I will pretty much stay away from. I have no money to waste on garbage anymore.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> No worries, Jeff. You could keep a humi full of White Owl Grapes and I'd still like ya!





commonsenseman said:


> To each his own gentlemen, that's the beauty of this hobby. I can smoke stuff that you think sucks & be happy about it.
> 
> For the record, I like some Gurkhas, but I didn't want to be totally shunned :tape2:


The Gurkha Regent is actually not that bad-- it seems to age well.

I got a few a couple years ago. After one year of aging, it was actually pretty good. I have another one that I will smoke soon that has two years on it. Wonder how that one will be.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> No worries, Jeff. You could keep a humi full of White Owl Grapes and I'd still like ya!


:hug:

:shock:


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Magnate said:


> All the Cuban Name-sakes (unless someone tells me it's good...)


+1 8)


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> And that's just it. Too expensive for how good they are. Too much competition. I wouldn't turn one down though.


And this is why God returned on the eighth day and invented c-bid. Only with $5 or less media noche's were all things good in His universe.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Graycliff
Macanudo
All machine mades
Davidoff


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention Don Pepin. 

I know this is going to draw criticism, but I think his cigars are somewhat overrated.
I have never had anything bad from him, but then again, I have had nothing great from him either (one exception-- La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial with age-- fantastic). He makes SOLID smokes, but nothing more. And again, nothing justifying the price (8 to 12 bucks a stick, come on!!).

Most of his sticks seem to taste the same in some way or another. As some people say, once you've had one Pepin, you've had them all. I have found this to be surprisingly true.

Again, I am not saying his cigars are bad, because they are not. I just do not think they are worth the $$$.


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

Macanudo
Gispert


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Secondz said:


> Macanudo
> Gispert


macanudo is garbage....
Gispert I have experience with. I purchased the maduro box pressed toro.

The flavor profile, although tasty, is very monotone.

The construction was interesting, to say the least. I nicknamed those cigars "baseball bats" because they had so much tobacco packed in them, the draw was literally impossible and I could hit someone on the head with that cigar and they would get hurt (no exaggeration). The cigars were ROCK HARD. I had never seen anything like it. 
I had trouble running a skewer through them to loosen the tobacco.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't plan on smoking another DPG blended La Aroma De Cuba ever again. Same goes for the Don Pepin Cuban Classic (Black label). I wouldn't be upset if I never had another Henry Clay either. 

Nub is a brand that i'm hesitant to try ... doesn't mean that I won't ... they're just not cigars that I see myself spending my hard earned $$$ on. 

And lastly, I'm aware that this is my own idiosyncratic neurosis ... but marketing makes a big difference to me (don't get me started on those abhorrent Bud Light commercials that ran around the 4th of July ... I was actually offended! but i'll let that go for now ...). I can be a really particular bastage and I just have preferences. Call it romantic or call it retarded ... but a cigar represents a few different things to me. None of which are represented in Room101 ads. I'm sure this appeals to some folks, and that's completely fine with me, but just not to me and for that reason I probably won't ever be smoking a Room101 cigar.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

BKDW said:


> Habanolover,
> 
> I agree with respect to Rolando Reyes, but only to an extent. I actually really liked his Puros Indios especiales #2. I thought that to be more than decent. However, he can churn out some garbage--Puros Indios Viejos (Jesus Christ!!). It had this almost vinegary taste to it-- extremely unpleasant.


I just received my first Rolando Reyes cigars from c-bid today - a fiver of Puros Indios Viejo maduro and a six pack of Puros Indios 'Special-Aged' Piramides Maduro. I bought them out of sheer curiosity to see if I might like them. The piramides look and smell great, but not so much for the viejos. The workmanship on the viejos is so bad that they almost look like fakes when compared to the piramides, but who would bother? Breaks all over the fugly, dry wrappers, caps that are somehow worse than Padron's and labels that look like they were printed on my first inkjet. So far not impressed at all, but we shall see. Could be a painful smoke but fun review!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Although there is no line of cigars that I would totally shun, it seems like most of CAO's offerings just don't do it for me. With the exception of the Brazilia, of course. I don't mind the MX2, but I'm not wild about it. The others I've tried are mostly meh.. to me.
Gran Habano, I've only tried a few, but I really like the Siglo 3. I've just put down a GH #5 pyramid and it was very good. It has over a year of age on it, tho. Why are they a "dishonest" company??
Victor Sinclair, I haven't found anything to get excited about, but I don't hate them.
Gurkha's, well there are some that I think are good or ok and many that aren't and some that are just foul.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> I don't plan on smoking another DPG blended La Aroma De Cuba ever again. Same goes for the Don Pepin Cuban Classic (Black label). I wouldn't be upset if I never had another Henry Clay either.
> 
> .


I really feel they F'ed up La Aroma de Cuba. The original line I felt was better (and cheaper). I had the Pepin blended version (with the red band) and although i did not find it bad, it just was not very good. the cigar was under filled. It was a very boring and uneventful smoke--and the prices shot up to boot.

I will give "props" to the Edicion Especial, though. Don Pepin is really overrated.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Dog Rockets said:


> I just received my first Rolando Reyes cigars from c-bid today - a fiver of Puros Indios Viejo maduro and a six pack of Puros Indios 'Special-Aged' Piramides Maduro. I bought them out of sheer curiosity to see if I might like them. The piramides look and smell great, but not so much for the viejos. The workmanship on the viejos is so bad that they almost look like fakes when compared to the piramides, but who would bother? Breaks all over the fugly, dry wrappers, caps that are somehow worse than Padron's and labels that look like they were printed on my first inkjet. So far not impressed at all, but we shall see. Could be a painful smoke but fun review!


Don't expect to be blown away by the Piramides.. they are not as bad as the viejos at all, but they are an uneventful smoke.

I will just place them at the bottom of the humidor and leave them for a year or two. Hopefully, they will change.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I do remember a stogie that was literally almost like smoking air..

La Aurora Superiores (superior to what, I have absolutely NO idea!!)

I bought a 5 pack and those were amazing, for all the wrong reasons. The cello was really, really thin (like on the bargan cigars), the band looked it was printed circa early 1990's and there wasn't a long finish as there was no "start" to them haha

Anyone else have one and know what I am talking about?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> I do remember a stogie that was literally almost like smoking air..
> 
> La Aurora Superiores (superior to what, I have absolutely NO idea!!)
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!

And some people consider La Aurora underrated...yeah, sure.

Ah... the feeling of smoking air and water... Very pleasant. Knowing that you spent money on something to light up while you could have simply breathed and gotten water from the faucet and have had the same experience for less money.

Can think of a better way to spend my time.

I had that feeling when I smoked George Rico's cigars. Some of the bland JR smokes gave me that as well.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

DogRockets,

I love that avatar... I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

My Dad and I split 100 Thompson el cheapo's. Blaagh!!! I will never smoke them again. The worst part is after I was done with the first one I still had 49 more to get rid of. I use them as shims when I am framing a door or window, they do a fine job.



Mike


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gran Habano

Because I don't like them and their rep that was on puff is a lier!!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Gran Habano
> 
> Because I don't like them and their rep that was on puff is a lier!!


You can't leave me hanging like that Dave. 
Please explain.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll simply answer the question : Davidoff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Any Acid by Drew Estate or any other flavored cigar for that matter!uke:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen a fair number of people against the Nubs. I'm surprised by this. I love those little suckers. Particularly the Habanos. When I've been let down by other cigars those are the ones I turn to. Always nab some when they're on sale. Different strokes I suppose. 

I wont smoke any Acids. I've tried several and was not thrilled by any of them. 

Not a fan of Macanudo either.

I know a lot of people feel differently, but I have issues with a fair number of A. Fuente sticks. I've had a couple I thought were decent and a couple I thought were almost barf worthy. I'm not giving up on them yet since I hear so much good about them and there are still some of their higher end cigars I haven't tried, but if I don't find one that impresses me soon I may very well move on to different brands.

Edit: Remember another brand. Arganese. I've tried the Uno Puro and Cugine. The construction on them made them unsmokeable. Did manage to light up a few Unos with some work, but the flavor was certainly lacking.


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a La Gloria Cubana a few weeks ago that was horrible, to say the least. It tasted like burnt wood...and I don't mean "woody", or even burnt cedar. More like burnt plywood or particle board that was ignited with some caustic accelerant.

Obviously there was something wrong with it, and it certainly couldn't be indicitive of the whole LGC line, but that experience left such a bad taste in my mouth (both literally and figuratively), that I don`t ever see myself spending even a penny on another.

If someone gave me one, I would try it, but I won`t buy another without several good experiences first.


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

My recently adjusted list:
JR Alternatives (might as well roll up and smoke the local paper)
El Rico Habano (see my review in a recent thread - basically a less than ideal smoke at a normal cigar price)
Georges Reserve Robusto (lame flavor)
Oliva Series O Robusto (super duper lame cigar with no flavor or profile)

Thats about it. I generally appreciate any cigar. My distaste with the Oliva and their side company Georges Reserve could be because they are flavorless compared to what I typically appreciate.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was going to say Gurkha, but that damn Napalese Warrior screwed me. I haven't really liked any of the 10 or so different ones I've tried, but then i liked the Napalese Warrior. So I can't cross Gurkha off the list and I'll be forever wondering, should I try that new Gurkha, I liked the Napalese one?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You could keep a humi full of White Owl Grapes and I'd still like ya!


Why would you ruin a great cigar like that by putting it in a humi?

:ban:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't had a cigar brand yet that I would completely write off. But then again my experience is limited to just a few brands.

However, I don't think I'll likely buy any machine made sticks, simply because there is a plethora of hand made sticks in a range of prices, that I don't see a point in paying for a machine made.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gurkha- Just out of principle...

Just about anything Altadis _(As far as NC's go.)_ or General puts out...


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> To each his own gentlemen, that's the beauty of this hobby. I can smoke stuff that you think sucks & be happy about it.
> 
> For the record, I like some Gurkhas, but I didn't want to be totally shunned :tape2:


Jeff don't feel bad because it seems that nobody on Puff seems to like and smoke the cigars that I do; I hope they don't shun me.:dunno:

:focus:In reference to the question- I definitely do not like the whole Acid line.:rip:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Gurkha, as it's been said, because I don't want to have to go through 10s of them to find one I like.

-- I think that's it. Never gave flavor-infused a shot because I enjoy the un-flavored ones enough. I haven't had another Casa Magna or Oliva since a bad CM toro & Oliva V double toro... but I hear good things, so I might have to buy a drawpoker and test my luck.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

There is hardly a cigar that I refuse to smokle...
There are plenty of cigar I refuse to by at MSRP, mostly because there are other better cigars for the price.
Gurka
Graycliff
GOF

huh, all start with Gs


----------



## mikesimsr (Jun 15, 2010)

mikesimjr said:


> My Dad and I split 100 Thompson el cheapo's. Blaagh!!! I will never smoke them again. The worst part is after I was done with the first one I still had 49 more to get rid of. I use them as shims when I am framing a door or window, they do a fine job.
> 
> Mike


<gasp!> you admit we bought Thompson's.... have you NO shame??



Sr


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

mikesimsr said:


> <gasp!> you admit we bought Thompson's.... have you NO shame??
> 
> 
> 
> Sr


 That is hilarious:smoke:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't really have tons of cash to spend on cigars, so there are plenty of brands I enjoy but seldom buy because they're way overpriced in my humble opinion.

But the very few that I wouldn't smoke include:

Most machine made and mixed filler cigars

Belinda

Hoyo de Monterrey Silver (I truly love all the other Hoyo products, although the Excaliburs are a bit mild for my taste, but the silver bundles suck. I've bought 3 or four bundles over the years, and had wrapper splitting problems on every single one)

Excelsior. Easily the worst cigar I've ever smoked. Made by Te Amo, they are poorly constructed, and the flavor goes from none in the first half to a harsh mess in the second half. I tried it because JR was selling them for a buck a stick. I smoked 3 and ended up giving the rest away. To someone I don't like. 

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gurkha - Lifeless, overpriced
> Nub - Just nothing really there. Hype
> Cain - See above. Way too many better smokes in similar styles and less money
> Dutch Masters
> ...


Ditto all of these with the exception of Alec Bradley...these seem to please me. I did smoke a couple of Nubs some brothers sent to me and I actually enjoyed them ( Habanos ) but not enough for me to go out and buy anymore...fickle? Yes I am. There are more cigars that I will not smoke again only because they are so bad it doesn't merit me talking trash on them...wouldn't smoke em if they were the last cigars on earth.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't arrived to write off a brand yet but I'm close - Padilla. Tried 3 of them including the 1932 and Cazadores and none of them were my cuppa. Have 2 Miamis in my humi and if they don't do it for me, I won't be buying this brand again!!!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Call it romantic or call it retarded ... but a cigar represents a few different things to me.* None of which are represented in Room101 ads. I'm sure this appeals to some folks, and that's completely fine with me, but just not to me and for that reason I probably won't ever be smoking a Room101 cigar*.


 Dont make me send you one!!! Room 101 is a geat smoke!! Dont let the tattoos in the ad fool you.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Acid
Gurkha
Cohiba NC's
Cremosa

Other than that, I am pretty open minded about trying new things


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

1.) *Rocky Patel*: too many lines _plus_ too little going on _equals_ boredom
2.) *Gurkha*: tried a few, _all_ had construction issues & _very bland_
3.) *Arganese*: could never get past the _ultra cheesy_ advertising campaign & the bands (I know this _shouldn't _matter) are _hideous_.
4.) *Acid*: when I smoke a cigar, I want to taste _tobacco_....not cherries or some other non tobacco related flavors.

These are just my opinions if you happen to enjoy any, or all of these brands. We all have our own particular tastes and thank God we have variety!!! :smoke:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scottw said:


> Cohiba NC's


What about the Black?


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I wont touch the Acid Line of cigars, yet my girlfriend loves the CAO flavors and those are pretty dang good from time to time.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> Dont make me send you one!!! Room 101 is a geat smoke!! Dont let the tattoos in the ad fool you.


I'll second this. I've only had one (the 808) and it was pretty darn delicious. Even though I was smoking it in the wind and rain. Something I keep meaning to track down again.

I'd encourage you to at least give them a shot some time. eace:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> Dont make me send you one!!! Room 101 is a geat smoke!! Dont let the tattoos in the ad fool you.





COYOTE JLR said:


> I'll second this. I've only had one (the 80 and it was pretty darn delicious. Even though I was smoking it in the wind and rain. Something I keep meaning to track down again.
> 
> I'd encourage you to at least give them a shot some time. eace:


Why I can't say that I wouldn't smoke one because of their ad campaign, I would say I won't smoke them anymore because I thought they were horrible. :lol:

Not going to bash you fellas for liking them though... Taste _*is*_ subjective to the smoker after all.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention NC cohiba... utterly tasteless-- and expensive for no damned reason. i received a box of churchills from a friend some years ago-- they were so bland, water had more flavor. I was smoking air and sawdust. Just a waste of tobacco....


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

The 2 G's

Gurhka & Graycliff

Never again!


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Graycliff
Gran Habano (with the exception of the 3 Siglos, I like thems but wont ever buy again)
Rocky Patel (with the exception of the Edge)
CI and Famous' brand knockoffs. None of them do anything for me and Dont taste like their counterparts
DPG named sticks (exception being the JJ Maduros)
NC Cohiba (except the XV, FML those are good)


Those are the brands I consciously stay away from


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I wont buy Fuente Sticks (but may smoke one if given), wont smoke Acid or Lars Tetens, and tend to avoid Dominican puros.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Ashton's, I've had a few (5-6) of their line, and none of them worked for me, so I don't buy them intentionally. Every now and then (once a year), I'll pick one up to see if I care for it, but I didn't like them when I started, and I still don't care for them. 

Gurkha doesn't seem to be my thing either, however, I have not tried any of their cigars. But based on my B&M's offerings they seem popular enough, but they feel overhyped to me, the designs see to be too much, and they don't smell particularly special to me. Now if I was recommended one by my B&M, yeah I'd probably try it, but they are getting to know my tastes as well as, if not better than me (or they are just lucky!).

Other than that I won't smoke anything from a gas station so no: Dutch Masters, Phillies, Black and Mild, Swisher, While Owl, and anything else that is the equivilant of burnt rope, to me at least. I'd be worried about any place where the cigars weren't in a good humidor, which is every place I've seen a cigar that wasn't a cigar shop.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

erosing said:


> Other than that I won't smoke anything from a gas station so no: Dutch Masters, Phillies, Black and Mild, Swisher, While Owl, and anything else that is the equivilant of burnt rope, to me at least. I'd be worried about any place where the cigars weren't in a good humidor, which is every place I've seen a cigar that wasn't a cigar shop.


Careful what you say there, I've got a gas station near me that has a walk in humidor with a very nice selection!:ask: Mind boggling, I know!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gran habano


----------



## Cigarman802 (Aug 7, 2009)

Victor Sinclair - Blah , my buddy smoke em all the time thinks they are great. but for me they just all taste really bad.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Gran habano


Dtto anything by them including non cigar relatd items as well as what I consider to be very bad cigars.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cigarman802 said:


> Victor Sinclair - Blah , my buddy smoke em all the time thinks they are great. but for me they just all taste really bad.


back in the day they were pretty good. my favorite being the bohemian corojo....now though...sucks


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

#1 Macanudo - They used to be all you could could easily find, they were alwas a harsh, dry, over-priced dissapointment.

#2 Perdomo - I actually have liked many of the Perdomos that I have smoked but this is the one brand that my other-wise cigar tolerant soon-to-be wife does not like. For whatever reason to smell of Perdomo smoke bothers her where she actually enjoys the smoke of most other brands.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gurkha - Lifeless, overpriced
> Nub - Just nothing really there. Hype
> Cain - See above. Way too many better smokes in similar styles and less money
> Dutch Masters
> ...


I definitely agree with these. Although I have never had a Nub or Cain.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

so far the only one i wont touch is ACID.... i am sure i just got tainted, but the only one i have ever tried was a friends was the 1400CC i think. was at a batchelor party and a guy was puffing on one.. i noticed the smoke was a little sweet. i took a hit and had the taste of SWEETNESS... left the taste on my lips for probably an hour... it was like smoking a swisher sweet years ago... and i just cant get myself to touch another one. 

rb


----------



## reyneman (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't know if I would absolutely refuse to buy a cigar by a certain manufacturer- who knows, even Te Amo may someday roll a good one, and I used to enjoy my Marsh Wheeling Deluxes8)

I have given up on most bundle cigars as I've yet to find one that meets my smoking preferences. I also do not buy flavored cigars.

There are lines that I won't buy due to cost, but can't say that when I hit the lottery I wouldn't spring for a couple to try.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Gran Habano: just harshness and nastiness in a cigar

Baccarat: I'd rather smoke used toilet paper

Devil's Weed: ZZZZZzzzzz......

Drew Estates: Surprising that this is not one of the most popular to bash.

Any strong and stinky cigar.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I haven't arrived to write off a brand yet but I'm close - Padilla. Tried 3 of them including the 1932 and Cazadores and none of them were my cuppa. Have 2 Miamis in my humi and if they don't do it for me, I won't be buying this brand again!!!


I have had people argue with me over this but I won't be spending my money on any more Padilla cigars. I have tried several and none of them have been anything but uneventful smokes that lacked flavor.

Those last two words are what everyone disagrees with me on.

That said, I thoroughly enjoy the Puros Indios Viejos Maduro Churchill cigars. (Isn't that name a mouthfull!)



scottw said:


> Cohiba NC's


I second this motion. I have only had one. I paid too much for it and it was such an awful smoke I believe I threw it away after 1/3. Add this to the fact that they took and plundered a good name and they will certainly not be giving it back when the embargo is over.

Add to this list almost everything from General Cigar.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

phager said:


> Careful what you say there, I've got a gas station near me that has a walk in humidor with a very nice selection!:ask: Mind boggling, I know!


A good humidor would be an exception.


----------



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

I have tried Cohiba cigars 3 times, and each time I....

1. Paid WAY TOO much for the stick.

2. Said to myself.... WTF??? I just don't get it.

For me, I will never smoke another Cohiba again unless I find myself in Cuba actually able to buy a "real deal" Cuban Cohiba. Here in the states, I won't smoke another again. They are overpriced, overated, and do not have the flavor and aroma I'm looking for. :banghead:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Adoro Puros said:


> I have tried Cohiba cigars 3 times, and each time I....
> 
> 1. Paid WAY TOO much for the stick.
> 
> ...


I agree, I bought a five pack years ago and remember being eager to give the last 2-3 of them away.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I have yet to find an Acid I could smoke, so I quit trying. Also, I don't ever consider Greycliff a cigar, awful.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, yes. Nothing flavored. No exceptions.

And, yes, the ridiculous "infused" Gurkha sticks count.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't intend to try anything from the Acid line. And, although I've had too few to make an informed decision, I haven't enjoyed any of the Don Tomas or Onyx sticks I've tried.

On the other hand, I thought the NC Cohibas were pretty good for a $2 cigar. Unfortunately, that's not what I paid.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> I have had people argue with me over this but I won't be spending my money on any more Padilla cigars. I have tried several and none of them have been anything but uneventful smokes that lacked flavor.


My updated Padilla list...

Cazadores, Hybrid - Uninspiring.
Miami - Wierd taste (Butternut squash)
1932 - Full-bodied but lacked the complexity that I like at that price point.

'68 Oscuros (Salomons) - Interesting. Some wierd flavours but not a bad cigar. Good thing as I have 14 more of these in my humi.

My experiance is that the Padillas I have tried were flavourful but not...traditional flavours of Leather, Cocoa, coffee nuts - things like that. There is a rustic feel to the flavour profiles in the Padilla lines I have tried. That isn't a bad thing - I really like the rusticness found in Nica Libres - but it has to be countered by something in the flavour profile. Just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I much prefer the Pepin blended Padillas to the new ones.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Rocky Patel, three up, three put down...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

As a lot of people have already pointed out..Gurkha. Draw problems (several had a TWIGS in them!), lack of discernable flavor/aroma, poor wrapping, etc. As someone else pointed out I believe they are more interested in making a pretty band than putting out a good product.

That's it as far as avoiding one particular brand. Serveral other brands that I only like one in the line. And, good Lord, I get tired of seeing RP on everything. I like one specific line of his in one particular size...that's it. I know others will disagree and that's fine but talk about over extending.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> As a lot of people have already pointed out..Gurkha. Draw problems (several had a TWIGS in them!), lack of discernable flavor/aroma, poor wrapping, etc. As someone else pointed out I believe they are more interested in making a pretty band than putting out a good product.
> 
> That's it as far as avoiding one particular brand. Serveral other brands that I only like one in the line. And, good Lord, I get tired of seeing RP on everything. I like one specific line of his in one particular size...that's it. I know others will disagree and that's fine but talk about over extending.


I will not smoke any of Erics Gurkhas esp. after he's put his lips on em.

lol,,,I owed you one.oke:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Gurkblahs--nice packaging but the prize inside is uninspired
Graycliff--i would rather light empty brown paper bags
TeAmo--mexican dirt
Don Tomas--please Don nomas
NC Partagas--haven't been the same since the mid 90s
NC RyJ--same as above
Macanudo--dried hardwoods
Nub--whats the point, nub is where I want to finish not start
Acid--never had one dont want none
Cain--Id rather have smooth and heavy not harsh and heavy


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Gurkblahs--nice packaging but the prize inside is uninspired
> Graycliff--i would rather light empty brown paper bags
> TeAmo--mexican dirt
> Don Tomas--please Don nomas
> ...


Wow, a lot of Gurkha dislike here. I've only had one, a Factum, and thought it was pretty darn good. I also liked the Graycliff Double Espresso I had.

I've like the 2 NC RyJ and the Macanudos I've had. As for the rest, I haven't tried them, so I can't say one way or the other.

I've certainly had better then those, but the Gurkha was pretty high up there. Of course one has to take in to account that I have rather limited experience with the higher end cigars, so my newness likely plays a factor.

But like has been said, smoke what you like, like what you smoke! And that really is the bottom line in all of this.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I found myself nodding in agreement as I read through this thread... so I'll just agree with everyone who listed:

Ghurka 
Macanudo (my boss, a big cigar guy, insists I try a 1968... I just can't bring myself to do it)
Acid 
Rocky Patel (not terrible... but just not to my taste)
Most NC "knock-offs" (i.e., licensed brands): Punch, R&J, Montecristo, Cohiba, etc etc)

I'm only listing smokes I've tried--I'm willing to give most anything a try (save for infused or mild sticks, which just don't do it for me).


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Acid by far. Every time that I smell one i think of Old Spice.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Bought my first Gurkha today, the Ancient Warrior, due to recommendation from the B&M that it might fit in with my tastes. So I'm temorarily ammending my blanket on not smoking Gurkha's. Will report back with decision after I :smoke: it.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Acid.

Other than that, its all good...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Acids and most Infused cigars


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I will try anything, I guess I just never want to take the chance on missing out on a great cigar. I have smoked some brands that I did not think were that great but then tried and different cigar in the line that I liked more. I think most cigars on the marked today in general suit me fine. I have to admit I try to think positive when I smoke since I know how much effort goes into these gems.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Stogie said:


> I have to admit I try to think positive when I smoke since I know how much effort goes into these gems.


That's a really good point that I hadn't thought about. That is the way I think about fine woodworking, even if it's not my style and I don't like the piece(s), I can still appreciate the amount of time and care that I know went into the piece(s). Guess I'll start thinking about cigars that way now, thanks!

Also, I am rescinding my veto on Gurkha's permanently because I just smoked the Gurkha Ancient Warrior and it was much better than I was expecting, I'm glad my B&M made the recommendation, but that's not to say I'll be buying a box. Though I may keep a few on hand.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

ZINO Platinums - The most over rated and super overpriced piece of dog turd I've ever tried.
Camacho - Tried several and they all sucked! Overpriced as well.
Te-Amo - Yo no amo! They just taste filthy
ACID - I hate flavored cigars
Anything machine made or box pressed!
For some reason I hate the feeling of a box pressed cigar in my mouth!
I know that's a bit crazy!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I will not smoke any of Erics Gurkhas esp. after he's put his lips on em.
> 
> lol,,,I owed you one.oke:


Talk about not paying attention! Just saw this today.
Geeze...you're as bad as my dog, I light up and she goes running the other way...or maybe it's the garlic, anchovy, onion sandwiches...

Back on topic, one other other line I haven't been impressed with after trying several types and sizes is Camacho. Won't buy them again.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

> And, yes, the ridiculous "infused" Gurkha sticks count.


Agreed! u

Other than the aforementioned infused "anything" add flavored anything with one exception. I like my Makers Choice. Their "naturals" they sell on CI are actually honey, but I wouldn't consider them flavored. They don't taste like honey. They just have a sweet finish to the smoke.

Other than that, I can't say there are any "brands" I specifically stay away from.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gurkha - what Don said, lifeless and overpriced!
AVO - I just find them overpriced and not appealing to me

I dont know the deal with GH, but I like some of them...

I will TRY just about anything once, whether I like it is another story!!! But definitely add Swisher, Philly, White Owl, etc...to the list!!!!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I have yet to smoke an Arganese that I've liked.
That's not to say I won't ever smoke one again. But I won't actively go out seaching for one.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaz said:


> I have yet to smoke an Arganese that I've liked.
> That's not to say I won't ever smoke one again. But I won't actively go out seaching for one.


I agree 100%. They are so forgettable that I forgot them when making this thread. :r


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I would have to say the whole Acid thing dosent work for me!!!!!!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Well put me down for Acid as well. I bought a blondie because it was 2 bucks and wow...I see why. I didnt even get halfway through before it started tasting like incense and burnt plastic!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i wont smoke Arganese


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> I agree 100%. They are so forgettable that I forgot them when making this thread. :r


Argawhat??:lol:


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Te-Amo or Zino.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I cant believe the Arganese hate, they were good at their normal prices but at the new discounted prices they are probably some of the best deals in the game.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems pretty common, but I don't smoke ACID. My father never did when I was first introduced to cigars, so I never really came across one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Acid or any other flavored cigar for that matter.:laser:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

What I have learned through the "learning curve" is to avoid the JR / Thompsons branded bundles. Won't buy budget bundles again ever.
No flavored cigars.
Haven't tried the Acids and probably won't.
Had a few Gurkhas I liked though.
Like some box pressed like RP and Quintero.
No brands piss me off as yet.....


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Any of the Rolando Reyes line
Belinda (I have a few that I keep to give to those who really don't appreciate a good cigar)
Te-Amo
Acid (even though I may be stoned for saying this I do enjoy "occasionally" the Opulence 3 as a change of pace)
Blenders Gold 
Any machine mades, cut filler, mixed filler or gas station/drug store type cigars


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> What I have learned through the "learning curve" is to avoid the JR / Thompsons branded bundles. Won't buy budget bundles again ever.
> No flavored cigars.
> Haven't tried the Acids and probably won't.
> Had a few Gurkhas I liked though.
> ...


The JR Ultimate is a very good cigar. My last ones did come in a box, come to think of it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Any Gran Habanos Period Any!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Any Gran Habanos Period Any!!


I think I said this before, but I'll say it again... No Gran Habano's for me, ever. It takes more than crappy cigars to make me hate a company this much. But, since their cigars do suck, I don't have to feel like I'm missing anything.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Any of you don't want your Gran Habanos you may feel welcome to send them to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok Chris and Dave, its story time. Lets all hear why you guys hate them so much, I also think their cigars are terrible but I want to know the other side of the story too. I know you 2 have said something about their business practices being less than honest.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Dread said:


> Ok Chris and Dave, its story time. Lets all hear why you guys hate them so much, I also think their cigars are terrible but I want to know the other side of the story too. I know you 2 have said something about their business practices being less than honest.


This would probably be best done via PM, but I'm curious as well as to the details.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Gurhka - it seems the cost of these cigars goes for marketing and label printing, not tobacco. 

Cohiba (DR) - not going to pay $12 to someone for stealing a famous Cuban brand name.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Cohiba. I'm actually a slight fan of ACID, but maybe because that was my first Sampler...and I have kind of a weird sense of taste.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Gran Habano's. I don't know the story some are referring to, only what I experienced when I smoked one. Uggghhh, I don't normally hate any cigar, but that thing. No way. I'm glad some like them though. Made it easy to give them away. I was going to use them for kindling....Also, I use to be on the no way for "Any flavored Cigar" list, but after trying the Tabak Especial Short Shot Negra Segundo I can't say I don't like any of them. I really like those little things.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anything flavored (people have pushed them on me over the years and it's always been an unpleasant, sickeningly sweet experience)

...and I'm sure it's been said already by someone else, but anything they sell at 7-11.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dread said:


> Ok Chris and Dave, its story time. Lets all hear why you guys hate them so much, I also think their cigars are terrible but I want to know the other side of the story too. I know you 2 have said something about their business practices being less than honest.


To Chris and Dave, especially Dave, would your negativity towards Gran Habano stem from events that have happened since February?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

KickinItInSD said:


> Cohiba. I'm actually a slight fan of ACID, but maybe because that was my first Sampler...and I have kind of a weird sense of taste.


Nothing weird about your sense of taste on the Cohibas.... what a waste of money. I remember getting a box of churchills (NC) some years ago. It was utterly tasteless. Age did not improve them one bit. Actually, let me take that back, it wasn't entirely tasteless-- there were hints of sawdust in the background. To think they were marked at about $10 a stick-- INSANE!!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Cain, i found this brand to have a vegital and flat taste, all of them, except for the F5, which i haven't tried yet, got one in waiting...


----------

